# Whats The Definition Of Antique?



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

320210971884

Could one with a japanese quartz movement be considered as antique?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I like it - a quartz antique!









Something is antique if it's 100 years old or older. Looking at the pictures I'm not sure it can even be considered vintage!









I especially like the listing -

"AMAZE YOUR FRIENDS AND COWORKERS :

How many people have a rarity like this?

You can be ONE of the happy few owners of a GENEVA pocket watch.

Indeed, we only have a LIMITED AMOUNT of watches to offer!"

I think Ill give that a miss

Rich


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

That made me laugh.

Something that is LITERALLY an antique must be 100 years old, or older. But there are some things which people call "antiques" which aren't that old. In my mind, anything which is, or is beyond 75 years, is an antique.


----------

